# Why Do Bodybuilders Hate Crossfit So Much?



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2015)

by Cade Thomas There are a few words or phrases that can make most bodybuilders sick to their stomach; Cardio, tilapia, jogging, asparagus, pretty much any exercise other than lifting, and the list goes on. One that has entered our vocabulary only in recent years but elicits possibly the fiercest reaction of all is the

*Read More...*


----------

